# Solved: C:/$Extend/$UsnJrnl:$J:$DATA Deletion/Defrag/Cleanup



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey there, I have been using Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit for about 9 months now. I have noticed, when doing my OCD-like constant defragging, that the file "C:/$Extend/$UsnJrnl:$J:$DATA" pops up a lot as fragmented. Without doubt I thought this was a system file, and attempted a defrag, but Defraggler and O&O came to its knees. After a bit of Googling, I discovered it was a log file for the NTFS drive-level encryption. I thought, surely this wouldn't consume 1.63Gb? So I had heard that you could delete this file and recreate it using CHKDSK in the hope that it would minimize or shrink. The people who mentioned this were on Windows 2000 though, and I gather it is different for Windows 7. Could anyone help me find software or a method to delete and recreate or cleanup this file, or infact enable me to defrag it. 

Many thanks,
~chazshep


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Ah, never mind, sorry folks, just deleted it using " fsutil usn deletejournal /n c:".
All seems to be well, I apologise for taking up space on TSG.


----------

